#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Startup Events >  >  Venture Frontier Lanka - Startup Boot Camps in Colombo, Jaffna

## Beacon

Venture Frontier Lanka hosting their startup boot camp events in Colombo ( 2nd-3rd May,2018) and Jaffna ( 5th,6th May,2018) and #VFL is specially targeting local entrepreneurs who are looking for seed stage or growth stage funding from Angels and Venture capitalists and the startup should be less than 3 years. 

Anybody going there? If so, please share your feedback and photos about the event and its quality soon as you have  :Smile:

----------


## Neo

I am planning to attend the event.  :Smile:  I will share my feedback and photos.

----------

